# Old South Bend Distributors



## HMF (Jan 29, 2013)

Here are some photos I thought you might find interesting: (courtesy of Dennis Turk with his permission)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool, a walk down memory lane.)


----------



## HMF (Jan 30, 2013)

The photos are from Dennis Turk. One of my Drill Presses is from AC Colby. Maybe he will print me up a photo.

:holdphone:


----------

